
Ask HN: Do you need a degree/diploma for a TN-1 (or other work) Visa? - jlos
I&#x27;m from Canada and looking for input from someone with experience getting a TN-1, or similar, work visa (with or without a degree).<p>The government website seems pretty clear that I&#x27;ll need at least a diploma to get a TN-1 visa<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;travel.state.gov&#x2F;content&#x2F;visas&#x2F;en&#x2F;employment&#x2F;nafta.html<p>Trying to weigh these 2 options:<p>[0] General consensus I&#x27;ve seen on HN and elsewhere is that a degree isn&#x27;t necessary to be a successful developer. I have a family so 2-4 years of schooling isn&#x27;t a small sacrifice at this point.<p>However<p>[1] The US job market for software seems significantly larger and more lucrative than Canada&#x27;s. 2-5 years of sacrifice could easily be made up with access to US job market.<p>Also, I already have a B.A. (Christian studies) and soon will have an M.A. (Biblical Counselling). They are unrelated fields, but thought I&#x27;d mention it in case it makes a difference.
======
raphtheb
I have successfully obtained a TN-1 Visa with a mostly unrelated degree (CEGEP
generic "IT" degree). It does require a fair bit of paperwork, but it is
absolutely possible.

Fair warning, as i wish someone had told me exactly this when i got my own
TN-1: Any given border agent has the power to repeal said visa for any reason,
without oversight. If they have a bad day at the border, they may elect, at
any time, to permanently repeal it.

~~~
jlos
Thanks for the warning. Are you talking about entering and first applying for
the TN-1 or anytime during the visa's length (e.g. visit's back home for
Christmas)?

~~~
raphtheb
Any time for the full length of the visa. That most certainly include the
initial application as well.

In my case, i was asked by my employer to remain in the US for the length of
the visa, as me being potentially unable to get back to the office was
considered to be a business risk. Needless to say, that was rather
displeasing, and eventually led to my departure from the company.

------
loumf
You can get a US programming job without a college degree, but it's easier if
you have one (which you do). If you can do the job, any BA is fine for lots of
places.

The main issue you'll have is resume screening -- so try to network to a job
instead (or have a very compelling programming job application that makes your
unrelated BA make you look well-rounded.)

There are also remote jobs in the US. Most would probably hire from Canada.

~~~
jlos
>> You can get a US programming job without a college degree, but it's easier
if you have one (which you do).

Are you talking about getting a job with a company or getting across the
border? What you say reflects what I've heard about getting work without a
degree, I'm just concerned I won't be able to get the appropriate visas based
on what the US government websites state.

Thanks for the reply!

~~~
loumf
You have a degree. I guess you need to convince the US that any BA is fine for
development (because it is -- if you can do the work).

Probably you should engage a US immigration lawyer with expertise in this visa
to help you out. They would know how to assemble the best application for your
situation.

Perhaps one way to help yourself is to find articles written by prominent US
software leaders saying that any BA is fine (I bet you can find Steve Jobs
saying something like that).

~~~
coralreef
Uh, yeah, definitely get a lawyer, and don't give the border agent an article
quoting Steve Jobs.

------
karanbhangui
In addition to being able to qualify with equivalent work experience (usually
a ratio of 3 years work : 1 year diploma), there are two occupations that
don't require a degree strictly: (Scientific) Technician and Management
Consultant. My advice is find a competent tech immigration attorney in SV or
surrounding areas who specializes and you will have a good time. I recommend
Olivia Lee at Minami Tamaki or Chris Wright in LA.

------
sajal83
Usually work experience in related field makes up for not having a
degree/diploma for these things. Not sure how many years is needed.

------
wprapido
as for immigration, yeah it's 3 years of experience equaling 1 year of college
/ university, but you might need a lawyer. speaking of your unrelated degree.
one of the best developers i know has a degree in orthodox christian theology.
oh, yeah, US market is so much better than CA/UK/EU/AU/NZ

------
adomanico
Yes, when I first entered the US on a TN visa I had not completed my degree
yet.

I was able to obtain TN status at the time through the Sci/Tech category. It
was a little bit different then the traditional Analyst category but it
worked.

------
transitorykris
Yes, I've seen Computer Systems Analyst with grade 12 highschool and 12 years
of experience work. (Anecdotally 12 years of relevant experience = 3 years of
degree work, but I've not seen that codified anywhere).

